# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Геофизики установили, что земное ядро меняет форму

## Irina

*Геофизики установили, что земное ядро меняет форму*

По-мнению французских геофизиков, ядро Земли не симметрично и в нем продолжаются процессы кристаллизации. Так, в Восточном полушарии, примерно под Россией и Китаем оно постепенно плавится, а в Западном – твердеет, сообщает ARVO.

К таким выводам ученые пришли, исследуя данные сейсмической активности за последние 30 лет. За эти годы произошло почти 100 крупных землетрясений.

На основании накопленных данных ученые смогли восстановить форму ядра Земли и его состав, состоящий в основном из железа, причем сердцевина – твердая, а переферия – жидкая. Благодаря этим выводам возможно дальнейшее изучение природы магнитного поля Земли.

Ранее японские исследователи впервые смогли воспроизвести давление и температуру внутреннего железного ядра Земли, использовав для этого т.н. алмазную наковальню. В результате эксперимента было, в частности, установлено, что плотность железа в центре нашей планеты в 165 раз больше, чем в ее верхних слоях. В эксперименте в научном центре в префектуре Хиого принимали участие специалисты Японского агентства науки и технологии океана и Земли, Токийского технологического института, ряда других организаций.

----------

